# Stevie Nicks



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

holy moly Stevie Nicks is 70 today May 26! WOW


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Stevie and I--we had great years together. And our relationship is strong .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

On a related "we're getting old" note: I was enjoying a re-run of the sitcom Cheers just now when I realized that the original airing date was 35 years ago......

I have good memories of Stevie. Not my type (Linda Ronstadt from that time impressed me more), but cute and some great songs.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

She is doing well for someone who did so much coke


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Dear Sharon Finn,

Hey, just a message to my girl: She's been through everyone from a day dream believer to a desparado! Suggest you travel with the band this summer!*


*Those keeping score in our home version of Obscure Cultural Reference Scrabble will note a massive score here!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

day dream believer - really, I didn't know


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> day dream believer - really, I didn't know


John Stewart!! Apparently she has a weakness for songwriters!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Room2201974 said:


> John Stewart!! Apparently she has a weakness for songwriters!


Didn't know he wrote that one- knew of him from "Gold", I thought it was the Monkeys(lol), no seriously I thought it was Glen Campbell


----------

